# Skyler Evan was born at 36 weeks!(Update p.5)



## KarenLV

*Hi Everyone,

Well,my little boy arrived at 16:27 on May 25. As he was so early he only weighed 2.2kgs but all his vitals were perfect. He's a little fighter! I gave birth normally with the good help of Mr. Epidural. Girls,if there is one piece of advice I can give you is to go for the epidural. It makes giving birth such a better experience. The lady in the delivery room next to me wanted the all natural way without painkillers and you should of heard the screams that came out of her room! I did not experience any pain. In fact the only pain I had was when the nurse inserted the IV needle into my hand. Even having the epidural inserted was not painful at all. My water actually broke at 11pm on 24th. I was on my way to the toilet and suddenly a big gush of water came running down my thighs. It really was a lot of water,so there is no mistaking. It was clear water and did not really smell like anything. I did not even have any labour symptoms at all except for the water breaking. My parents drove me to the emergency room of the hospital and I was whisked off to the Delivery rooms of the Maternity Ward. The doctor came and checked me out and said we will go ahead with delivery later on. At 9am I started getting contractions. First you feel strong pain in your pelvic area and then in your lower back. It was alternating all the time and getting stronger,so at 10am I requested an epidural. The epidural can take upto an hour to work,so dont take too long to request for it if your in pain ladies! After that they just monitored my contractions (which I wasnt feeling,thanks again Mr. Epidural). At 16:10 the doctor said that I am now fully dilated and ready to go.I started pushing and at 16:27 our baby boy was born. He screamed his little head off but calmed down as soon as the nurse wrapped him up and warmed him. I had one stitch in perineum. The doctor said the tear is actually so small but she will put in a stitch for precautionary measure.Everything went so well,even just before Skyler was born the doctor and I was making jokes! My dad asked me after the birth why I was laughing in the delivery room.... I am supposed to be suffering!!! Well,that is my story. It was all a very positive experience for me. Skyler is a lovely boy who thinks mommy is a milk machine. Here is a photo the nurse took of him on the day of his birth.*
 



Attached Files:







skyler medi twinkle.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 195


----------



## Sarah88

Gorgeous baby boy! Congrats on the healthy baby!


----------



## supernurse

Wow, that was an unexpected announcement.
Congratulations, he is absolutely adorable, looking at him you wouldn't think he was 4 weeks early.
Lucky you to have your LO now. xx


----------



## Uvlollypop

congratulations


----------



## sonny

WOW that sounds like a nice labour!
Congratulations he is gorgeous and glad you and he are doing well now :hugs:


----------



## babyblessed

Adorable...congratulations :)


----------



## Mrs-N

wow, 
congratulations. 

i wasnt expecting to read your birth story as early as this. 
i hope you dont mind me asking (you can slap me if you dont want me to ask) 
are you both home now? how long were you in hospital? 

congrates again. 
x x x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations on your beautiful baby boy


----------



## CK Too

Congrats on your little boy. He´s a little cutie.


----------



## polo_princess

congrats hun he's lovely!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## cheeky_carrie

awwww well done and congrats hes lovely :happydance:


----------



## AquaDementia

yay karen, congrats!!


----------



## kookie

congratulations hes gorgeous xx


----------



## KarenLV

Mrs-N said:


> wow,
> congratulations.
> 
> i wasnt expecting to read your birth story as early as this.
> i hope you dont mind me asking (you can slap me if you dont want me to ask)
> are you both home now? how long were you in hospital?
> 
> congrates again.
> x x x


Yes,we are both home and loving every moment! We were in the hospital two days. That is just hospital policy where I live. Could of left earlier but the nurses taught me so much during the time I was there...How to properly breastfeed,wash and massage my LO. Also learning the art of winding the baby...Let me tell you,it is not that easy!Just as you think you got everything out another one comes:dohh:


----------



## Mrs-N

KarenLV said:


> Yes,we are both home and loving every moment! We were in the hospital two days. That is just hospital policy where I live. Could of left earlier but the nurses taught me so much during the time I was there...How to properly breastfeed,wash and massage my LO. Also learning the art of winding the baby...Let me tell you,it is not that easy!Just as you think you got everything out another one comes:dohh:

ooh thats fantastic news thet yu are both home. 
2 days in hospital, here i can be out within 6 hours after baby is born (if all is well)
congratulations again,he is lovely xx x


----------



## clairebear

ah congrats hun he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## lynz

congrats hun


----------



## Laura1984

congratulations xxx


----------



## leedsforever

congratulations hun.... thats lovely news!!!

In our hospital it doesnt seem they give epidurals out much.... my SIL and friend both got told not enough staff to administer :(!!


----------



## Ema

Congrats XXX


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats! He is gorgeous... i am sooo jealous!


----------



## Christine33

Congratulations :happydance:. I am so glad you had such a positive experience and may I say what a beautiful baby boy you have there. You must be one proud mummy.

Christine
X


----------



## Vickie

He's gorgeous!


----------



## BeckyBoo

Awwww gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## babe2ooo

awww congrats, were u scared having him at 36weeks??


----------



## psycholisa

Aww how lovely. He´s sooooo cute x. Hope my labour is as easy as yours (I´m jealous in advance now!!!) :hug:


----------



## AppleBlossom

well done and congrats! hope my birth goes as easily as yours, sounds like it was a dream!


----------



## LaDY

Aww congratulations hun...you have actually made me feel better about giving birth! x


----------



## PitBullMommy

Awww...he's adorable! I'm glad everything went so well for you!


----------



## alyxzandra

Awww....I loved the picture!!! Congrats and thank you so much for sharing your birth story. But, the epidural is still scary....my spine is sacred!!!


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations hun, he looks absolutly fantastic!!!


----------



## coz

congrats hes so cute xx


----------



## Mira

Congrats, what a nice birth expreience too :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

oh wow!! Suprise!!! Heis gorgous!


----------



## bisbis

Congratulations!!! and thanks for your detailed birth story.


----------



## bigbelly2

what a little cutie..

im really glad everything went so well...so was he just over 5lb? my maths is shockin!!

h x


----------



## elles28

Congrats your little son is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## luckyme225

congrats on your boy!


----------



## missjess

Congrats!! xx


----------



## Carley

He is just perfect, congratulations!


----------



## Blob

Wow congrats!! Thats fab!!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congratulations.
That's quite a nice calm labour story, lol. 
I'm hoping mine's going too be similar, (heehee) :)
He's gorgeous too.


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun he is beautiful


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats !! He's adorable :hug:


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations what a little cutie xx


----------



## charveyron

Congratulations he's lovely :blue:


----------



## KarenLV

Well. after 4 days at home I noticed Skyler's eyes and face looked yellow....so I called the doc and he sent me to the pathologist for a Jaundice bloodtest. I got a call later during the day and the doctor frantically told me to take him immediately to the neonatal intensive care unit.His billirubin count was 396...four points away from having a full blood transfusion!They immediately undressed him and started phototherapy on him.I was hysterical.I never thought it could be this bad.The hospital administrator was asking questions for billing purposes and I could barely answer them through all the tears.I barely left the hospital. I stayed next to his incubator and breastfed him every 3 hours. I changed his nappies...everything. The nurse just had to switch on those lights that will make our baby healthy. He looked so fragile with all the stickers that is connected to heart and breathing monitor on him.He stayed there for 3 nights and looked much better when we left but it's an experience I wouldnt want to have repeated.He came so close to almost not making it...I'm just so glad it's over. He has gained 800g in the last 4 days since we left the hospital and is recovering at a good speed!


----------



## clairebear

ah hun sorry to hear u had this horrible situation to go through hun xx


----------



## bigbelly2

aw bab what an awful experience but just shows how a mothers instinct is right

good luck and hope is all plain sailing now

h x


----------



## XKatX

Oh hun, I'm sorry to hear the heartache you've been through. I hope things go well from now on - since things are on the up!!
Congratulations on your new arrival!!!:happydance:


----------



## cupcake

sorry you had such a difficult experience, glad to hear your little one is on the mend


----------



## Wobbles

> The hospital administrator was asking questions for billing purposes and I could barely answer them through all the tears

Blimey can't they bloody wait for info like that!

Karen I have been in my own lil world lately & had no idea (shamfully) that this had gone on!

I am so glad to see some good outcome from your post though & your lil man is a strong boy for his Mummy.

Congratulations on his arrival x x


----------



## thelilbump

Congrats on your new arrival. You sound like you a pleasant experience (as can be at least). 

I'm sorry to hear the heartache you had to go through because of the jaundice though. Hope Skyler is much better now. :hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

Aw what a shame :( glad all is well now tho, and congrats!


----------

